# Few questions regarding Child Visa 101



## Rolati (Jun 10, 2016)

Dear all,

I have several questions regarding applying for a child visa 101. Your support regarding the following points is highly appreciated.

1. How do you apply for the child visa 101 through VFS global? Do I go directly to VFS with forms 47ch & 40ch filled and with all the required documents or what? Also how do i pay the money, from VFS directly?

2. Before getting our visas for the PR, we did Police clearance from our "home country" and "the country we are residing in". Now I believe that we need to do the police clearance in the country we are residing in since it expired but what about our home country? We haven't been there for more then 12 months since we got our PR (we barely stayed for few weeks), so are we required in this case to do the police clearance again in our home country?

3. Regarding the health examinations, I remember that when we did our health examinations for our PR, each one of us had a HAP ID which I got from my IMMI account. Based on it we went to a certified hospital. So how is it done now for our baby when applying for the child visa? Can I go directly to the certified hospital or do i need something like a reference number or HAP id?

Best Regards,
Rolati


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

I need similar information, please guide.

What is estimated average time for child visa.


Best regars


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Waiting for feedback please


----------



## rita574 (Dec 17, 2015)

Rolati said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have several questions regarding applying for a child visa 101. Your support regarding the following points is highly appreciated.
> 
> ...



Hi Rolati,

I have applied for Child Visa 2 months back through VFS Global office in Dubai. On DIBP website, the processing time for this VISA for high risk countries is around 14 months! Luckily I got it in 2 weeks time. All papers were submitted to VFS office in Dubai who in turn have forwarded all the documents to the Australian office in Dubai and the VISA was granted from there.

To answer your questions:

1) First check VFS website online. They have a checklist of all required documents that need to be submitted at the time of lodging the application. Make sure that all papers are available with you at the submission time in order to avoid any delay. As for the payment, you will have to pay in CASH at VFS office.

2) Again you will have to request for new PCC from the countries where you have stayed in for more than 12 months. Since you have submitted PCC from both countries when you first lodged your own application, then it would be better to do it this time as well. As I said above, prepare all your papers before submitting the application to avoid any delay.

3) Your child will have to undergo health examination, and for this you will be provided by HAP ID at a later stage.

Note: Your child must be with you at the time of submitting the application at VFS.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

rita574 said:


> Hi Rolati,
> 
> I have applied for Child Visa 2 months back through VFS Global office in Dubai. On DIBP website, the processing time for this VISA for high risk countries is around 14 months! Luckily I got it in 2 weeks time. All papers were submitted to VFS office in Dubai who in turn have forwarded all the documents to the Australian office in Dubai and the VISA was granted from there.
> 
> ...


If we are permanent resident status then again why PCC required while applying Child visa??


----------



## rita574 (Dec 17, 2015)

samage said:


> If we are permanent resident status then again why PCC required while applying Child visa??



I believe its because you are applying from outside Australia.


----------



## Rolati (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks a lot Rita for answering my queries


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

samage said:


> I need similar information, please guide.
> 
> What is estimated average time for child visa.
> 
> ...



I submitted 101 application in April in Pakistan, so far no grant however CO assigned. Looks like, will take more than 6 months.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

mah said:


> I submitted 101 application in April in Pakistan, so far no grant however CO assigned. Looks like, will take more than 6 months.


What are the documents to be attached with application? Moreover anything we need to attach being parents like PCCs etc as we already got the PR. CO requested any document?

best regards,


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

rita574 said:


> I believe its because you are applying from outside Australia.


Mean if we already got the PR and have initialy entry to validate Visa then again we have to submit the PCCs being parents if are apply from outside Australia?


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

samage said:


> Mean if we already got the PR and have initialy entry to validate Visa then again we have to submit the PCCs being parents if are apply from outside Australia?



yes, in any of the cases they asked PCC.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

@Mah, ohh God. I stayed in 3 countries & i have to get again PCC if i will apply my child visa 101. Hard process, so its better have baby in australia


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

mah said:


> yes, in any of the cases they asked PCC.


Your PCC? please let us know what are the total documents you submitted and futher DIBP requested. Moreover baby medical done?


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Please update......


----------



## shivanthan (Sep 22, 2016)

HI.. here's my experience in applying for Child 101.

Following forms are required
40ch
47ch
1229
Birth certification copy - child
Passport copy - child
Police clearance for both sponsor and spouse for last 10 years
List of countries traveled over the last 10 years

Upon applying the main forms, you will be given the HAP ID to commence medical checkup for the child. I got this in about 2 weeks time.
I did not submit police reports when I lodged the application the first time. I was asked to submit later.
I also did not submit form 80. and this is probably why i was asked about the countries visited.

Let me know if you have any specific questions. Its been 2 months since I applied, however I only submitted the PCC yesterday and I think processing times will be a few months.


----------



## morply (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi shivanthan,

I wanted to ask you if you have already moved to Australia or not?

As am I still overseas I have some doubts what documents should I attach in order to ensure the department that I will meet my sponsoring obligations.

If I plan to move to Australia once my child gets visa grant, what documents are enough to support my sponsorship?

Until now I have prepared:
- tax return statements for last 2 years(overseas employment)
- employment affidavit(overseas)

In form 40ch, question 20 it is mentioned that I have to provide "statement outlining how you will meet your sponsorship obligations". Do you know if there is a specific format of this statement?


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone guide how much time it takes to get 101 visa of child from Pakistan?


----------



## Gallian (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello All

I got my child visa 101 grant today. for 3 months old child
Lodged it manually via Australian Consulate , Dubai on 29 JUne 2017 - Granted on 18 Sept 2017 . Under 3 months time. 
PCC's are required for both sponsor and spouse from all the countries where lived for more then 12 months. 
Can only be lodged manually where the child lives with sponsor. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Guys,

I need some assistance in my child visa 101 case.

My son was born in Pakistan last month. I was with my family and came back to Saudi yesterday. I am planning to apply for child visa 101, once his passport will be ready, from Saudi. 

I would like to know if I can apply from Saudi VFS or it has to be done from Pakistan?.


----------



## Gallian (Feb 15, 2013)

SqOats said:


> Guys,
> 
> I need some assistance in my child visa 101 case.
> 
> ...



Hello Dear, 

Congratulations on the baby boy . 
You can either apply from Pakistan or Saudi its your choice. 
For Saudi , you must have a valid residence Saudi visa to show baby is staying in Saudi on a residence visa and they will ask for this visa. 
For Pakistan , you do not need a visa just have to apply and fulfill all requirements .

My suggestion: If the child has a Saudi visa , apply from Saudi via VFS and your application will be processed in Australian Consulate Dubai , and they are processing it pretty fast nowadays as I got my child visa in under 3 months ,but make sure to submit all complete documents together at once. Try to gather all documents so you have a complete application.
Child visa 101 application is paper based manual application and NOT Online based. 
Specially police clearance of yourself and spouse from all the countries you have stayed for 12 months or more in last 10 years. 

If the child is staying with you in Saudi then apply from Saudi as you will have to do biometrics and visa medicals from the place of lodgment. 

Checklist if applying from Pakistan :
http://www.vfsglobal.com/australia/pakistan/pdf/ChildVisa_040316.pdf 

Checklist if applying from Saudi will be different and you can check on the VFS Saudi website . 

Hope this helps


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Gallian said:


> Hello Dear,
> 
> Congratulations on the baby boy .
> You can either apply from Pakistan or Saudi its your choice.
> ...


Thanks for such a detailed reply.

Actually, baby is in Pakistan and I was thinking if somehow I could apply from Saudi WITHOUT his iqama.

My family still has iqama but they moved to Pakistan before 6 months on exit rentry. I was planning not to apply iqama for the newborn as my wife is doing her medical specialization training and would be difficult for her to get days off for the trip. Also, I would be moving to Australia permanently next year while my family stays in Pakistan for few months until I got settled and my wife completes her training. I know I know, my plan is pretty messed up .

But, seems like it isnt possible to apply from Saudi as iqama is one of the requirement. Also, baby has to be present for bio metrics.

I agree with you for the processing time as it takes upto 12 months in some cases if you apply from Pakistan. For me, the time isnt an issue but documentation would be too much for my wife to handle. 

So, I will assess all the options and will proceed accordingly.


----------



## kawak_zx7 (Sep 11, 2015)

shivanthan said:


> HI.. here's my experience in applying for Child 101.
> 
> Following forms are required
> 40ch
> ...


Hi Shivanthan,

Thanks for sharing.

Do we need to submit the 956 or 956a? if not, then what answer did you provide on part K no 50: all written communications about this application should be sent to:
1. The applicant (you fill in your email address in question no 18)
2. Authorised recipient (this will require form 956a)
3. exempt person (this will require form 956)

Please enlighten me.


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

SqOats said:


> Thanks for such a detailed reply.
> 
> Actually, baby is in Pakistan and I was thinking if somehow I could apply from Saudi WITHOUT his iqama.
> 
> ...


Hello this definitely is an old post.. Can you pls share your experience of acquiring childvisa.. Did you submitted the docs in vfs saudi or u applied from Pakistan. How much time in total it took you.


----------

